# Toronto Open, Summer 2011



## Sa967St (Jun 19, 2011)

http://canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=32

Registration is here.

Date: July 16, 2011

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4
5x5x5
Magic
Pyraminx


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 19, 2011)

& BLD


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bill Wang


----------

